# Glycine Incursore Big Date Review



## hozer (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I'm brand new to the watch world. For my first watch Robotaz hooked me up with this beautiful Glycine Incursore He claimed that it would be accurate, but little did he know how accurate this sucker would be.










I immediately decided to go with a custom strap to better suit my personality. I realize its not for everyone, but hell if you knew me, the standard Glycine black would seem just wrong.










After tracking for 12 days this trooper gained a measly 9 seconds. Yes you read that correctly, 9 seconds in 12 days.










The watch makes a statement while remaining subtle. Those who appreciate fine watches recognize the craftsmanship immediately and those who do not simply pass it by.

Overall I could not be happier with my first watch and I absolutely would not hesitate at all to purchase another Glycine for my new addiction.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice! I like the big date model! Congratulations on a sweet watch... That's a top-grade movement and a solid value at the prices they're going for these days, I just don't think Incursore styling is for everyone.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

If I squint and use my imagination that particular Incursore reminds me of a Junghans Max Bill. Very clean dial - high legibility (especially with the big date) - and looks that will always remain contemporary. It's a very nice model, but then again, most Incursore models are nice to begin with.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey hozer! Thanks for posting your review.

I can't tell you how much I love to hear that you are getting that kind of accuracy. That's truly amazing. 

FYI, I think the strap is really cool! Enjoy and please come back and hang out sometime.


----------



## amg4242 (Jul 28, 2013)

V bahaus inspired. Congratulations! 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## chris slack (Sep 3, 2013)

I really dig that funky strap


----------



## dstella (Oct 7, 2011)

I just got one of these - they now seem to be under $600 on Ebay. My impressions

1.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Got one in blue, pre-owned but mint. Really well finished watch. Very happy with it considering the price!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^ I saw you post this in a WRUW(?) and actually came here to copy a link and PM it to you. Not necessary I see!

How well is yours regulated? I was shocked by the one I sold hozer. Truly remarkable.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> ^^ I saw you post this in a WRUW(?) and actually came here to copy a link and PM it to you. Not necessary I see!
> 
> How well is yours regulated? I was shocked by the one I sold hozer. Truly remarkable.


I've only had it two days, but so far it looks like it is running -1 s/d. Certainly can't complain about that.


----------



## dstella (Oct 7, 2011)

Zero to five fast a day. Great movement!

D


----------



## Wpendleton (Nov 14, 2013)

I just purchased one of these beauties for less than $600 and it keeps near perfect time. Loses about 2 secs per day while wearing but gains them right back by leaving watch face up at night. Most accurate watch I've owned and I have a Rolex and two Omega's


----------



## Running_Late (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice watch! How is the lume on it?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Somebody posted this on the internet.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I am considering this piece, but have a 6.5" wrist. How is it size-wise? I suspect it wears big because of thin bezel, but that is not my concern. I am concerned with the curvature of the lugs. If they curve down well and hug the wrist, that would be great.

Any thoughts on how it might fit the smaller wrist? Thanks.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

It's a big watch, but Glycine in general fits really well. I'd go for it. The clean dial is going to look great regardless if wrist size.


----------



## dstella (Oct 7, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I am considering this piece, but have a 6.5" wrist. How is it size-wise? I suspect it wears big because of thin bezel, but that is not my concern. I am concerned with the curvature of the lugs. If they curve down well and hug the wrist, that would be great. Any thoughts on how it might fit the smaller wrist? Thanks.


Might be too late, but I have a 6.5 wrist too. You need a really flexible strap because this will almost cover the bone at your wrist. With stiffer/thicker rubber that hangs on the lower bevel of the case, the watch will sometimes twist around.

By the way, the original 23mm leather is amazingly poor. Set it aside.

D


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I loved the original strap. Smoothest ever.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> I loved the original strap. Smoothest ever.


Have to agree. I've always found Glycine straps to be quite nice and have even used one or two for watches from other brands.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Uwe W. said:


> Have to agree. I've always found Glycine straps to be quite nice and have even used one or two for watches from other brands.


The one on my Incursore Manual is ridiculously nice. Thick near the lugs and thin at the clasp. Smooth, comfortable, pretty, and works well. I couldn't have asked for a better strap.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

dstella said:


> Might be too late, but I have a 6.5 wrist too. You need a really flexible strap because this will almost cover the bone at your wrist. With stiffer/thicker rubber that hangs on the lower bevel of the case, the watch will sometimes twist around.
> 
> By the way, the original 23mm leather is amazingly poor. Set it aside.
> 
> D


Yup, just a little late.  See my thread: Still loving the watch, even now! I disagree about the strap -- I think the quality is fine.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/just-took-delivery-here-my-office-not-15-minutes-ago-974075.html


----------



## dstella (Oct 7, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Yup, just a little late.  See my thread: Still loving the watch, even now! I disagree about the strap -- I think the quality is fine.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/just-took-delivery-here-my-office-not-15-minutes-ago-974075.html


Nice post. I did pull my unused strap out of the drawer (it still has the tags on it!). Maybe to say it was bad wasn't really it - the calfskin just looked a little weird with such a Bauhaus-inspired watch. That's why I went with smooth rubber.

Over time, the luminous print has been the least impressive thing about this watch, but with numbers that big, you don't really need much help, even in really low light. One of my coworkers jokes that it is a Timex Easy Reader. 

D


----------

